# [AfterEffects] Schreibmaschinen-Effekt



## Knödelbär (25. November 2002)

also:
Ich versuch mich gerade in After Effects einzuarbeiten und da hier im Forum ja anscheinend einige Könner unterwegs sind, wollt ich mal eins wissen:
Ich will bei einem Video den Effekt erzeugen das ein Text wie man das von spionage filmen kennt, so auf den Bildschirm geschrieben wird. Ja ich weiß, aber das is so dumm zu erklären. Also ich mein so das die Buchstaben so nacheinander erscheinen als obs halt grad im moment getippt wird. Falls ihr versteht was ich meine, und das in After FX überhaupt möglich ist, dann würde ich mich über antwort sehr freuen.
greetz,
Knödelbär


----------



## Bypass41 (25. November 2002)

Hi,

wenn Du es unbedingt mit AEX machen willst, na gut. Geht aber auch mit jedem NLE-Programm.

Für Jede Buchtabenergänzung legst Du eine neue Ebene an und legst sie nach belieben in die Timeline. Klicken dazu z.B von http://www.findsounds.com und fertig.

Viel Spaß


----------



## BubiBohnensack (25. November 2002)

Das ist natürlich mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen, wenn man sowas mit AfterEffects macht.

Wenn du eine genauere Beschreibung brauchst, als die von Bypass Gegebene, sag bescheid.
Wie weit hast du dich schon eingearbeitet?

@Bypass:

Hey, du bist ja hier richtig engagiert - weiter so!


----------



## Knödelbär (25. November 2002)

also erst mal danke für die antworten. was wären denn die alternativen programme, mit denen das geht? Muss ja nich AFX sein.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (25. November 2002)

AfterEffects, Premiere, Flash, Combustion usw.


----------



## Bypass41 (25. November 2002)

Hi,

z.B. so einfache NLE's wie Adobe Premiere und dergl.

CU


----------



## goela (5. Dezember 2002)

Hier eine komplette Projektdatei für Premiere (mit Sound). Da könnt ihr schauen, wie man sowas mit Premiere machen kann.

Ist nicht von mir, sondern habe ich im Internet gefunden.


----------



## MoMo (7. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von goela _
> *Hier eine komplette Projektdatei für Premiere (mit Sound). Da könnt ihr schauen, wie man sowas mit Premiere machen kann.
> 
> Ist nicht von mir, sondern habe ich im Internet gefunden. *


 Klasse!  
vielen Dank, hat mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## goela (8. Dezember 2002)

Ich habe mir schon gedacht, dass man dieses Beispiel brauchen könnte!
Bin eh der Meinung, dass hier viel mehr Beispiele gepostet werden sollten. An diesem Beispiel kann man sehen, was man in 60kb (gepackt) alles unterbringen kann!


----------



## Bypass41 (8. Dezember 2002)

Hi,


----------



## Berlin-Pac (1. Januar 2003)

Hi,

das Beispiel für Premiere is ja tatsächlich ziemlich einfach  , aber wie bekomme Ich es jetzt noch hin, das Ich das aufs Video "raufschreibe"? Weil so wie es jetzt ist, habe Ich ja immer nur den weißen Hintergrund.

Thx
Pac


----------



## goela (1. Januar 2003)

Damit Du die Schrift über eine Szene oder ähnliches legen kannst musst Du folgendes machen.

- Generell gilt: Transparenz kann nur ab der Videospur 2 und höher verwendet werden. Die Spur 1a und 1b sind sie Videospuren, zwischen denen man Übergangseffekte realisieren kann.

Das muss Du machen:
- Schiebe alle Texte von der Spur 1b auf die Spur 2.
- Dann Szene bzw. Textclip markieren und rechte Maustaste drücken
- Mit Menü VideoOptionen - Transparent... Transparentdialog öffnen
- Bei Key-Typ wählst Du "Alpha-Kanal".

Jetzt wird der Hintergrund tranzparent und Du kannst auf der Spur 1a oder 1b einen Hintergrund bzw. Film platzieren.

Noch Fragen?


----------



## Berlin-Pac (1. Januar 2003)

Vielen Dank.

Nein, keine Fragen mehr  .

Irgendwie hatte ich mir das auch gerade mit ein bißchen probieren und der "F1 Taste" hingezaubert.
Aber jetzt weiß ich wenigstens wie und warum ;o).

Thx
Pac


----------



## tremere (2. Oktober 2004)

Hi, ich hab ein Prob.
Ich möchte genau das gleiche machen, doch es  nicht...Problem: Ich habe die englische Version:
Wenn cih rechtsklick mache, habe die sachen in die 2. ebene geschoben wo die schrift ist und ein originalclip in die erste...
wenn ich nun auf die 2. videoebene klicke....rechtsklick--> gibt es bei mir videooptions nur:
frame hold und video options...
bei fieldoptions gibt es viele sachen, aber nix mit transparenz nur:
 - Reverse Field Options oben drüber dann
 - none, so ist es immer
 - Interlace consecutive Frames
 - Always Deinterlace
 - FLicker Removal

was bedeutet das...oder was brauch ich davon? bzw. wo stelle ich den key_typ ein
und eine wichtige Frage....wo öffne ich oder wann kann ich diesen Adobe Title Designer öffnen? denn der lässt sich irgendwie nicht öffnen....
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...ich weiß, meine Unwissenheit ist grenzenlos und mein Englisch schlecht....schonmal danke...


----------



## casicam (6. Oktober 2004)

Soweit bin ich mit meinen Vorrednern im Einen, dass über die Konstruktion „eine Ebene je Buchstabe“ der Schreibmaschineneffekt erstellt werden kann. Allerdings: es gibt in After Effects eine weitaus elegantere Möglichkeit. Hier eine, hoffentlich verständliche, Anleitung:

•	Neue Komposition erstellen
•	Text rein schreiben
•	In der Zeitleiste neben dem Text in der Schaltfläche „Animieren“ den Unterpunkt „Deckkraft“ wählen
•	Jetzt in der Zeitleiste jetzt unter dem neuen Punkt „Animator“ – „Bereichsauswahl“ anklicken
•	Dort folgende Einstellungen vornehmen: „Start“ und „Ende“ bekommen einen Klick auf die Stoppuhr, sind also jetzt animiert – bei Timecode 00: Start:100 %, Ende 0 %; am Ende der Animation: Start: 100 %, Ende 100%
•	Außerdem die Deckkraft ohne Animation auf 0 setzen.
•	Jetzt sollte schon so eine Art Schreibmaschineneffekt zu sehen sein, der aber noch „weich“ verläuft, d.h. die Buchstaben erscheinen nicht ruckartig, sondern weich nacheinander.
•	Dem begegnen wir, indem wir, indem wir, wieder in der Zeitleiste, den Unterpunkt „Erweitert“ aufrufen und dort den Wert „Glättung“ auf 0 setzen.
•	Bingo: die Buchstaben erscheinen tatsächlich ruckartig, wie bei einer echten Schreibmaschine.


----------



## meta_grafix (6. Oktober 2004)

Alles richtig,

nur damals gab es noch keine 6.5.

Gruß

[Edit]

Dafür gibt es auch schon ein Effect-Preset für den Text. Nennt sich Typewriter.


----------



## casicam (7. Oktober 2004)

Du hast recht, ich benutze 6.0, da gibt es diese Möglichkeit. In den 5er Versionen gab es das noch nicht. Da mußte man tatsächlich noch mit Ebenen basteln.


----------



## Captain Benteen (6. Dezember 2004)

goela hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Damit Du die Schrift über eine Szene oder ähnliches legen kannst musst Du folgendes machen.
> 
> - Generell gilt: Transparenz kann nur ab der Videospur 2 und höher verwendet werden. Die Spur 1a und 1b sind sie Videospuren, zwischen denen man Übergangseffekte realisieren kann.
> 
> ...



Jo ich hab mir jetzt so einen Text (der Text selbst ist blau) erstelt und habe anschließend daraus eine Avi-Datei (mit einem schwarzen Hintergrund - weiß nicht wie ich den in AfterEffects ändern kann - also standartmäßig) gemacht. Jetzt hab ich versucht das so einzubauen, wie da oben beschrieben ist, aber es klappt irgendwie nicht.

Ich habe den Text auf die Videospur 2 gesetzt und anschließend, wie oben beschrieben _Transparanz_ und _Alpha-Kanal_ eingestellt, aber irgendwie spielt er mir keinen Text in der Vorschau ab, wenn er über die Frames läuft.

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen kann, dass es bei mir nicht klappt?


----------



## Captain Benteen (7. Dezember 2004)

Moin², ich bins nochmal.
Also ich hab mich mit der Hilfe noch einmal auseinander gesetzt und bin leider zu keinem besseren Ergebnis gekommen. Ich bin zwar jetzt soweit, dass Premiere die Transparenz im Preview des Transparenzfensters anzeigt, aber leider immer noch nicht im Film selbst. Ich hab echt keine Ahnung, was ich sonst noch ändern könnte, damit der Text über den normalen Film läuft.

Hat jemand einen Anstoß für mich, in welche Richtung ich weiter probieren sollte?


----------



## goela (7. Dezember 2004)

Liegt es vielleicht daran, dass Du den Text in After Effects ohne Transparenz exportiert hast? Dein AE-AVI liegt ja auf der 2. Spur! Aber wenn Du einen schwarzen Hintergrund verwendet hast, kann es eben daran liegen.


----------



## Captain Benteen (7. Dezember 2004)

Hmm ich habe in Aftereffects den Text so animiert wie es da gestanden hat, dann hab ich da noch eine grüne Farbebene [Bin ja nicht ganz so doof und dachte mir: versuchst du das mit dem Greenbox-Verfahren.] hinzugefügt und das dann anschließend rendern und als avi.-Datei ausgeben lassen. Na ja das Problem ist halt, dass wenn ich es in Premiere in die 2. Spur gesetzt habe und dann per Transparenz und Greenbox [mit dem Grün aus dem Hintergrund] eingestellt habe, zeigt er mir das in dem kleinen Vorschaufenster [im Transparenzdialogfenster] oben rechts Alles wunderbar an: im Hintergrund mein Film und darüber den Text im Schreibmaschienen-Syle. Versuche ich allerdings, das ganze dann in Permiere als richtigen Film zu exportieren bzw. den Film im Hauptvorschaufenster ablaufen lasse erkennt man nichts von dem Text, sondern nur den Film aus der Video 1 Spur.


----------



## Captain Benteen (7. Dezember 2004)

Ok das Problem hat sich erledigt. Mein Rechner war einfach nur nicht in der Lage das anzuzeigen. In der Finalen Version ist das alles ohne Probleme sichtbar. Sorry für die Mühe, die ich gemacht habe.


----------



## goela (7. Dezember 2004)

Im verborgenen habe ich mir sowas auch noch gedacht! Wenn man kein Premiere >6.0 hat, dann drückt man zur kontrolle der Übergangseffekte immer die ALT Taste und "scrubbt" über die Zeitleiste.


----------



## Captain Benteen (8. Dezember 2004)

Ich hab Premiere 6.5 aber irgendwie klappt das trotzdem nicht, wenn ich über die Timeline gehe. Aber im finalen Film ist alles so wie ich es haben will. Mehr brauch ich nicht. zumindest fürs erste


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
auch wenn der Beitrag schon etwas älter ist.
In After effekts kann man dies ganz leicht mit einer Animationsvorgabe erzeugen: 
Animationsvorgaben > Text > Animate in > Zeichenweise

Viele Grüße


----------

